# Cross-cut (and rip) sled - part III



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

On this part I made some improvements and modifications mainly with the "hold down"

Regards
niki


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Okay Terry, now you can say it . Okay I'll do it for ya while your still sleepin . . . . .

_ Another fine peice of work Niki!_


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you TexasTimbers

There are a few more improvements / modifications buy basically, it's almost completed.

Regards
niki


----------

